# PC-Zusammenstellungen Juni/Juli 2010



## Kyragan (4. Juni 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*PC-Zusammenstellungen Juni/Juli 2010*

Neuer Thread, neues Glück, (teilweise) neue Hardware und ein Neuer an der Konfigurationsschaltzentrale.
Für wen nicht das passende dabei ist darf sich gern zu Wort melden und seine Fragen loswerden. Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich hier nicht der
einzige bin der willens ist sein Wissen über Hardware und Co. mit dem Rest des Forums zu teilen.
Um Euch nicht mit Informationen und Nerd-Knowledge zu erschlagen werde ich mich kurz halten und technische Eckpunkte in Spoilertags verfrachten.
Sollten dann immer noch Fragen offen sein: Stellt sie! Denn dafür sind Fragen da. 

Bevor es an die Konfigurationen selbst geht möchte ich noch ein paar allgemeine Fragen beantworten, die im Verlaufe einer Beratung immer wieder fallen.

*Welche Marken sind "die besten"?*

Die wahrscheinlich schwierigste Frage. Man muss es vor allem getrennt nach Komponenten betrachten. 
Bei Grafikkarten gilt: Alles was nicht gesondert gekennzeichnet ist entspricht dem Referenzmodell von ATi/AMD oder Nvidia. Demnach ist es völlig egal, ob
auf der Karte XFX, Sapphire oder Powercolor steht. Der einzige Unterschied ist der Pappkarton und der Aufkleber! Spezielle Modelle mit neuen Kühlern,
höheren Taktraten oder gar eigenen PCB-Designs sind gekennzeichnet und gesondert erwähnt!

Für Prozessoren, der Einfachheit halber in aller Kürze CPU genannt, gilt: Generell bedient AMD derzeitig ein verschobenes Segment gegenüber Intel, dass
mehr in die Preis-Leistungs-Ecke drängt, dabei jedoch die Performancekrone Intel überlässt. Diese Situation bringt, dass Intel zwar die schnellsten CPUs
besitzt im Gegenzug dafür aber auch mehr Geld möchte. Das gilt für die meisten der Intel-CPUs und gilt auch für Intels Chipsätze, was sich im Mainboard-
kaufpreis bemerkbar macht.

Für Arbeitsspeicher, oder kurz RAM, gilt: Generell sind alle frei auf dem Endkonsumentenmarkt erhältlichen Speicher mehr als tauglich. Interessant in
Sachen Speicher wird es vor allem, wenn es darum geht die Komponenten zu übertakten um mehr Leistung aus ihnen zu holen. Einige Marken haben hier
höherklassigere und demnach auch höherepreisige Modelle im Angebot. In Bezug auf deren Taktraten, Latenzen und schlussendlich auch auf die Übertaktbar-
keit. Wichtig beim RAM-Kauf ist eigentlich nur eines: Wer mehrere RAM-Riegel einsetzt sollte immer gleichartige Riegel verwenden. Bedeutet: Gleicher
Hersteller und gleicher Typ - was gleiche Taktraten, Latenzen und Speicherplatz impliziert.

Für Mainboards gilt: Nichts. Die großen Hersteller im Mainboardmarkt nehmen sich im Grunde nichts. Spitzenwerte im Bereich der Übertaktbarkeit werden
vor allem von Sondermodellen aus besonderen Performanceserien erreicht und bilden demnach eher die Ausnahme als die Regel.

Bei allen anderen Komponenten gibt es eine Vielzahl von Herstellern, die alle gute Produkte auf dem Markt haben und sich nur in Nuancen unterscheiden.
Sollten Fragen zu eben solchen Komponenten, wie beispielsweise dem Netzteil, auftauchen: Stellt sie!


*Ich trau es mir nicht zu meinen PC selbst zusammenzubauen, nicht doch lieber einen Fertig-PC?*

Nein. Im Grunde ist das Zusammenbauen eines Computers sehr simpel. Wer sich dennoch nicht in der Lage fühlt Technik für solch hohe Summen in die Hand
zu nehmen der kann bei einigen Händlern den Zusammenbau mit der Bestellung ordern. Natürlich gegen ein Endgeld. Wie hoch dieses ist und ob der von
euch gewählte Händler solch einen Service anbietet erfahrt ihr auf dessen Seite. Alternativ fragt einfach im Thread.


*Wo soll ich bestellen?
*
Generell gibt es sehr viele Händler, die Hardware verkaufen. Alle hier zusammengestellten PCs sind auf Durchschnittspreisen basiert, die mittels der
Preissuchmaschine geizhals.at ermittelt worden sind. Es gibt sehr viele Händler im World Wide Web. Generell empfielt es sich aber alle Teile bei einem
Händler zu bestellen um Versandkosten zu sparen. Einige User hier bevorzugen jenen Händler, anderen jenen. Ich möchte hier explizit keine Händler im
Sammelthread erwähnen um dem Vorwurf aus dem Weg zu gehen ich werbe auf buffed.de für einen Onlinehändler.


*Was ist mit der Garantie?
*
Garantie und Gewährleistung werden genauso gewährt, wie bei jedem anderen Kauf bei jedem anderen Händler auch. Geht ein Teil kaputt genügt es meist
dieses Teil mit einer Kopie der Rechnung an den Händler zu senden. Dieser wird die Garantieabwicklung dann vornehmen und das Teil reparieren oder 
ersetzen.
Die Garantie bezieht sich nie auf den gesamten PC sondern auf jedes Teil einzeln! Nach dem Ablauf der Gewährleistungsfrist kann es vorkommen, dass der
Händler die Abwicklung verweigert. Dies ist sein gutes Recht, da er nur im ersten halben Jahr dazu gesetzlich verpflichtet ist. 
Nicht der Händler gibt die Garantie, sondern der Hersteller des Produktes. In diesem Fall bedeutet das für euch, euch beim Hersteller Komponente bzw.
dessen Supportabteilung zu melden. Dies wickelt jeder Hersteller anders ab. Einigen genügt es das Teil einzusenden, bei anderen muss erst eine 
sogenannte RMA beantragt werden. Dort bekommt ihr eine Nummer zugewiesen unter der der Fall abgewickelt wird.
Achtung: Nicht alle Hersteller haben eine Niederlassung bzw. eine Supportaußenstelle in Deutschland! Einige Pakete müssen innerhalb der EU versendet
werden, andere sogar zum Stammsitz in die USA oder nach Asien (bspw. Taiwan). Demnach kann es eine zeitlang dauern bis Ersatz eintrifft.


*Ein letzter Hinweis in eigener Sache:* Alle PCs hier sind nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen von mir zusammengestellt! Ich übernehme keine Garantie dafür,
dass alle Teile erhältlich sind werde jedoch so schnell es geht aktualisieren. Außerdem werde ich von niemandem gesponsort oder sontiges. 
Viele Teile sind sehr gefragt und deshalb immer mal wieder kurzzeitig nicht erhältlich. Insbesondere trifft das aktuell auf Grafikkarten der ATi
Radeon HD58xx und HD57xx Serie zu. Das hat vor allem mit Produktionsschwierigkeiten(geringe Yieldraten, zu geringe Kapazitäten) bei TSMC dem 
Auftragsfertiger für diese Chips und dessen Verbindung mit einer hohen Nachfrage zu tun. Hier heißt es entweder geduldig sein, oder überall im Web
Ausschau halten ob sich kurzfristig eine ergattern lässt.
Sollte ein Produkt gar nicht mehr produziert werden werde ich es ersetzen. Wer solch einen Fall entdeckt ist gern dazu aufgerufen mir diesbezüglich
eine PN zu schreiben. 
Wenn eine Marke sehr oft verbaut wird dann liegt das vor allem an deren guten Produkten, nicht weil ich auf deren Gehaltsliste stehe![/font]


----------



## Kyragan (4. Juni 2010)

Jetzt aber zu dem Teil auf den alle gewartet haben:

Hier gilt es vor allem maximale 3D-Leistung für den veranschlagten Preis zu erzielen. Wer seinen PC gern noch
zusätzlich leise oder besonders schick haben möchte muss in einigen Fällen mehr investieren.


*Die Budget-Variante*


Dieser PC stellt den günstigsten sinnvollen Einstieg in die Gamingwelt dar. Sicherlich kann man hier und da Abstriche machen, allerdings geht es dann
sehr zu lasten der Qualität weshalb ich günstigere Komponenten vermeiden möchte.
Preislich liegt dieser PC bei *ca. 450&#8364;, keinesfalls jedoch über 500&#8364;.*

CPU: AMD Phenom II X2 550 BE
Kühlung: boxed
Grafikkarte: ATi Radeon HD5670
RAM: 4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-10667U CL7
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard
Netzteil: beQuiet! Pure Power 430W



Spoiler



Die CPU besitzt einen freien Multiplikator, kann also ohne Anhebung des Northbridge-Bus übertaktet werden. Dies macht das Ganze natürlich einfacher.
Achtung: Bei Übertaktung erlischt die Garantie! Ebenso ist diese CPU ein eigentlicher Vierkerner, bei dem nach der Produktion zwei Kerne deaktiviert
worden sind. Mit ein wenig Glück ist es möglich aus einer Dual-Core-CPU eine Quadcore-CPU zu machen! Allerdings nur, wenn beide Kerne funktionieren und
nicht abgeschaltet sind weil sie defekt sind. 

Das Mainboard setzt bereits auf die neuen Übertragungsstandards Sata3(auch als Sata 6Gbps bekannt) und auf USB3.0! Damit seid ihr in diesen Belangen also
für die Zukunft gerüstet. Besteht kein Bedarf danach kann auch auf ein älteres Board ohne USB3.0 und SATA3 gesetzt werden. Diese wäre wenige Euro billiger.

Die Grafikkarte gehört zur neusten Generation und bietet demnach sowohl DirectX11 als auch ATis Eyefinity-Technologie um 3 Monitore an einer einzigen
Grafikkarte zu betreiben. Dazu muss aber hier dringend gesagt sein, dass die HD5670 besonders für Eyefinity im Fall von aufwendigeren Titeln zu wenig
Leistung besitzen kann. Ihr großer Vorteil gegenüber anderen Modellen ist der sehr geringe Stromverbrauch. Wenn auf Dx11 und Eyefinity verzichten werden
kann lohnt es sich hier auf die ältere Generation in Form einer HD4770(ebenfalls sehr stromsparend, ähnliche Leistungswerte) oder einer HD4850 zu setzen.
Letztere bietet mehr Leistung, lässt aber den Energiezähler deutlich schneller rotieren. Preislich liegen alle drei Karten auf dem gleichen Niveau.

Als Kühlung ist hier die Standardlösung von AMD verbaut. Diese bietet ausreichend Leistung, um die CPU bei Standardtakt kühl zu halten. Die Lautstärke
des montierten Lüfters ist allerdings recht hoch. Wer feinfühlige Ohren hat sollte hier in eine üppiger dimensionierte investieren, die dann aber auch
preislich intensiver ist. Auch bei geplanten Übertaktungsaktionen sollte ein anderer Kühler verbaut werden.




*Die Mainstream-Lösungen*


Die hier zusammengestellten PCs bieten ausreichend Leistung für alle modernen Titel, solange nicht sehr hohe Auflösungen oder hohes Anti-Aliasing oder
hohe Anisotrope Filter angelegt werden. Detailstufen sollten jedoch allgemein im hohen Bereich bei Auflösung bis 1920x1080 spielbar sein.
Preislich liegt das ganze eine Kategorie höher als im Budgetbereich, angepeilt sind *~600&#8364; für den günstigen und 750&#8364; bzw 850&#8364; für die teureren
Varianten*. Bei letzteren darfs dann auch schonmal ein grafisches Schmankerl mehr sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der 600&#8364;-PC:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 945
Kühlung: boxed
Grafikkarte: ATi Radeon HD5770
RAM: 4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-10667U CL7
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-790XTA-UD4
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard
Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro M500, 500W



Spoiler



Hier findet ein echter Quadcore aus dem Hause AMD den Weg in den PC. Es handelt sich hier nicht um eine Black Edition deren Multiplikator nach oben
offen ist!

Als Mainboard findet ein Upgrade zum Budget-PC statt. Es ist AMDs High-End-Chipsatz der 700er Serie mitsamt der SB750 verbaut. Auch ein
zusätzlicher PCI-Express 2.0 Anschluss, Firewire und selbst ein DualBIOS zur zusätzlichen Absicherung falls ein BIOS-Flash fehlschlägt sind nun auf dem
Board zu finden. Natürlich sind auch SATA3 und USB3.0 weiterhin enthalten.

Eine HD5770 bietet einen weiteren Sprung in der Performance, eine gute Karte mit ausgezeichnetem Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis!

Um dem Mehrhunger nach Strom der Quadcore-CPU zu entsprechen und Spielraum für die Installation einer eventuellen zweiten Grafikkarte zu lassen ist nun
ein Cooler Master Silent Pro M500 mit 500W Nennleistung in den PC eingezogen.




Der 750&#8364;-PC:

Erstmals werde ich hier eine Aufschlüsselung vornehmen, da es sich ab diesem Preisbereich rechnet auf ein Intel-System zu setzen ohne aufgrund des
Preises weniger Leistung hinnehmen zu müssen. Als erster folgt gemäß des Alphabets die AMD-Variante:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE
Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon HD5770 HAWK*
RAM: 4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-10667U CL7
Mainboard: ASRock 890FX Deluxe3
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard
Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro M500, 500W



Spoiler



Die CPU bekommt nochmals ein kleines Taktupgrade und ist diesmal auch wieder eine Black Edition, die sich leichter übertakten lässt. Als Kühlung für
den 3,2GHz schnellen Quadcore kommt ein Scythe Mugen 2 in der Revision B zum Einsatz. Er bietet ein ausgezeichnetes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis und kann
mit der Spitze der High-End-Luftkühler durchaus mithalten. Dem Kühler ist ein per PWM-Signal des Mainboards regelbarer Lüfter aus Scythes eigener
Slipstreamserie beigelegt.


Eine Veränderung gab es beim Mainboard, dass diesmal von AsRock kommt und die aktuelle Speerspitze des Herstellers darstellt. Es setzt bereits auf
den neuen 890FX Chipsatz mit SB850 Southbridge und bringt dabei natürlich S-ATA3 und USB3 mit. Auch der Crossfirebetrieb zweier ATi Radeon Grafikkarten
ist ohne weiteres möglich. Im Gegensatz zum vorherigen Gigabyte-Board sind sogar beide PCIe-Slots mit 16x angeschlossen.

Die Grafikkarte ist wieder eine HD5770, allerdings in einer eigens konstruierten Version von MSI. Sie setzt auf den bewährten Twin Frozr Kühler, der
niedrigere Temperaturen bei wesentlich geringerer Geräuschentwicklung verspricht. Außerdem ist die Karte dezent übertaktet - mit Potenzial zu weit
mehr.

Das Gehäuse ist der große Bruder des Xigmatek Asgard. Es besitzt alle wesentlich Eigenschaften des Asgard, ist dabei aber deutlich luftiger und setzt
auf ein am Boden montiertes Netzteil. Auch eine Lüftersteuerung ist für die beiden vorinstallierten Lüfter von Xigmatek integriert. Wem die 
Gehäuselüfter dennoch zu laut sind kann diese natürlich austauschen, da Xigmateks XLF Serie nicht zu den leisesten Genossen auf dem Lüftermarkt zählt.

Das Netzteil kommt diesmal von Cooler Master. Es besitzt eine hohe Effizienz, Kabelmanagement und bleibt dabei angenehm leise.




CPU: Intel Core i5 750
Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon HD5770 HAWK*
RAM: 4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-12800 CL7
Mainboard: Asus P7P55D
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard
Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro M500, 500W




Spoiler



Als CPU kommt ein Core i5 750 von Intel zum Einsatz. Diese taktet etwas niedriger als das AMD-Pendant, liefert jedoch die gleiche Leistung ab und 
spart dadurch Strom. Sollte die Leistung dennoch nicht ausreichen taktet sich diese CPU wenn benötigt automatisch hoch und setzt so noch mehr Power
frei.

Das Mainboard kommt von Asus, hört auf den Namen P7P55D und gehört somit zu den bewährten Platinen mit Intel P55 Chipsatz. Es bietet sämtliche 
Annehmlichkeiten, wie andere Boards in dieser Preisklasse auch. Allerdings bis auf eine Ausnahme: Auf USB3.0 und SATA6 GBs muss hier verzichtet werden.
Entsprechende Platinen mit ähnlicher Austattung und zusätzlichen USB3.0 und SATA6GBs Anschlüssen sind derzeit nur für deutlich höhere Preise (~50&#8364;
Aufpreis) erhältlich und würden demnach das Budget sprengen.




Der 850&#8364;-PC:

Der letzte PC aus diesem Bereich steht im Prinzip an einer Randzone zur Performancesparte von der es nicht mehr weit zum High-End-Segment ist. Die 
3D-Leistung ist geradezu brachial und nur noch wenig steigerbar. Jede Steigerung hier kostet hunderte Euro. Auch hier wird es wieder ein AMD und ein
Intel System zur Auswahl geben. Allerdings sei gesagt, dass ab hier die AMD-Systeme in Sachen purer Leistung nicht mehr Schritt halten können. Jedes 
weitere Upgrade in Sachen CPU führt zwangsweise über Intel.


CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE
Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
Grafikkarte: ATi Radeon HD5850
RAM: 4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-10667U CL7
Mainboard: AsRock 890FX Deluxe3
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard
Netzteil: Seasonic S12II-520Bronze, 520W



Spoiler



Erneut geht es mit dem Takt bei AMD einen Schritt, sprich 200MHz, hinauf. Hier ist auch das Ende der Leistung bei AMD. Natürlich ist auch diese CPU
wieder eine Black Edition.

Mainboard ist wiederum AsRocks 890FX Deluxe3.

Für den größten Performancegewinn gegenüber der 750&#8364; Variante sorgt die HD5850 von ATi. Sie ist die aktuell zweit schnellste Single-GPU-Grafikkarte
von AMDs Grafiksparte und bietet hohe Leistung bei guten Verbrauchswerten, ideal für einen Gaming-PC. Natürlich sind auch Eyefinity und DirectX11
wieder an Board.




CPU: Intel Core i5 750
Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
Grafikkarte: ATi Radeon HD5850
RAM: 4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-12800 CL7
Mainboard: Asus P7P55D
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard
Netzteil: Seasonic S12II-520Bronze, 520W



Spoiler



Grundsätzlich nahezu der gleiche PC wie der 750&#8364;-Rechner mit einem markanten Unterschied: Statt einer HD5770 findet nun eine HD5850 seinen Weg ins
Gehäuse, was die 3D-Leistung sehr stark erhöht.

Die Core i5-750 ist bei deaktiviertem Turbo der AMD-CPU leicht unterlegen. Mit Turbo liegen sie mindestens gleich auf, bei immer noch besserem 
stromverbrauch für die Intel-CPU.

Auch das Asus P7P55D ist wieder verbaut, da es hier einfach das beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis dieser Preisklasse bietet.




*Der Performance-PC*


Wir kratzen hier schon am High-End-Segment, viel mehr geht kaum. Zumindest nicht für humane Preise oder ohne der absoluten Hardwaresucht verfallen zu
sein. Zu veranschlagen sind hier in *etwa 950&#8364;*. Wer möchte kann auch die CPU durch eine leistungsstärkere ersetzen, zahlt dabei aber mindestens 80&#8364;
mehr für Hyperthreading(es werden zusätzlich 4 weitere Kerne simuliert, Achtung: Kann in einigen Titeln zu Leistungsverlust führen und ist daher in
einem Spiele-PC oftmals alles andere als förderlich) und 130MHz. Ein wie ich finde schlechtes Angebot. Deswegen bleibt es auch hier beim Core i5.


CPU: Intel Core i5 750
Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
Grafikkarte: ATi Radeon HD5870
RAM: 4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-12800 CL7
Mainboard: Asus P7P55D
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard
Netzteil: Seasonic S12II-520Bronze, 520W



Spoiler



Der einzige Unterschied liegt in der Grafikkarte. Statt der Radeon HD5850 kommt hier die große Schwester HD5870 zum Einsatz. Diese bietet eine
Mehrleistung von ~25% und ist somit die schnellste Single-GPU-Grafikkarte aus dem Hause ATi. Nach der Präsentation der GF100-Karten von  Nvidia ist
klar: Die GTX480 ist schneller als die HD5870 bezahlt dies jedoch mit enormen Stromhunger, sehr hohen Temperaturen und hoher Lautstärke weshalb sie 
hier keine Empfehlung findet. Zumahl die GTX480 den Preisrahmen sprengen würde. Interessant wäre hier eventuell die GTX470 die in etwa im gleichen
Preisbereich liegt und in einigen Bereichen marginal langsamer als die HD5870 ist aber dafür die üblichen Nvidia-Boni wie CUDA und PhysX bietet.
Schneller geht es neben der GTX480 nur mit AMDs Dual-GPU-Variante namens HD5970, die dann allerdings mit ~600&#8364; zu Buche schlägt und außerdem alle 
Nachteile eines Multi-GPU-Systems mit sich bringt.




*Teurer, schneller, leiser - Die High-End Fraktion*


Wenn schon High-End dann richtig. Bedeutet grob: Nicht nur brachiale Leistung, sondern auch ein hochwertiges Äußeres und eine geringe 
Geräuschentwicklung. Wer sich nicht an Lüftergeräuschen etc. stört kann hier natürlich sparen. Unbedingt empfehlen würde ich es nicht. Der eigenen
Nerven wegen. Jede Möglichkeit die vorher gelisteten PCs entweder leiser oder schneller zu machen führen unweigerlich über die magische 1000&#8364; Grenze.
Wer sich hierhin verirrt um eine echte Kaufberatung zu erhalten sollte sich nicht nur stur an das halten, was hier gelistet ist. Insbesondere im 
absoluten High-End-Segment gibt es eine Vielzahl von Teilen die verbaubar sind. Wer wirklich so viel Geld ausgeben kann und möchte kann die hier
gelisteten Konfigurationen als Anhaltspunkt nehmen. Ich würde euch jedoch dringendst ans Herz legen euch in einem Extrathread noch mal zu 
melden.
Ich bin nicht der einzige der in der Lage ist PCs zu konfigurieren und auch nicht der einzige der den High-End-Markt beobachtet. Es geht hier um ne 
ganze Menge Geld, euer Geld. Nichts ist kostspieliger als in diesem Segment suboptimale Teile zu verbauen.


Mein Traumsystem würde etwa mit 1700-1800&#8364; zu Buche schlagen.

CPU: Intel Core i7 860
Kühlung: Prolimatech Mega Shadow
Grafikkarte: Sapphire HD5870 Vapor-X
RAM: Corsair PC3-12800 C8 Dominator
Mainboard: Asus Sabertooth 55i
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB x2 @Raid0
SSD: Intel X25-M G2 Postville 80GB
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-B10
Netzteil: Seasonic X-650
Lüfter: 5x beQuiet! SilentWings USC 120mm
Lüftersteuerung: Scythe Kaze Master 5,25"



Spoiler



Ich möchte euch hier nur ein Beispielsystem vorstellen, dass mir persönlich am meisten zusagt. Da ich kein Fan von Multi-GPU jeglicher Art bin bleibt
es bei der schnellsten Single-GPU-Grafikkarte. Alle verwendeten Teile sind absolut High-End und nach meinem persönlichen Geschmack zusammengestellt.
Besonders beim Gehäuse scheiden sich die Geister. Viele wollen Extravagantes wie NZXT sie baut, einige so wie ich wollen schlichte Eleganz. Da ich
ein Mensch bin der sehr empfindlich auf Geräusche reagiert muss mein PC dementsprechend leise sein. Zuguterletzt  braucht es natürlich Leistung satt!
Diese Kombination ist SEHR kostspielig, jedoch noch lange nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange. Wer beschließt, dass es ihm immer noch zu wenig ist wird
sich sowieso tiefgründiger mit Hardware beschäftigen und hier keine Anleitung benötigen. Es gibt in allen Bereichen noch leistungsstärke Hardware
und auch im Bereich der Kühlung besteht immer noch die Option auf Wasser. Spielraum zum Geld ausgeben gibt es immer, aber denkt an den ersten Absatz:
Fragen kostet nichts, falsch kaufen ne ganze Menge. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die CPU ist ein i7 860, dieser sitzt noch auf Sockel LGA1156 taktet mit 2,8GHz und besitzt SMT. Um ihn kühl zu halten kommt Prolimatechs Flaggschiff,
der Mega Shadow zum Einsatz. Eine schnellere CPU gibt es nur auf dem viel teureren LGA1366. Die dortigen i7 und Xeon CPUs takten nochmals höher und
nutzen ein Tripple-Channel-Speicherinterface.

Die Corsair Dominator RAMs bieten für mich den optimalen Kompromiss aus Leistung und Optik. Ich hab bewusst keine 2000, 2200 oder 2400MHz RAMs 
genommen, da man diese Taktraten nur mit extrem übertakteten CPUs erreicht. 

Das Asus Sabertooth 55i ist für mich eines der schönsten Boards auf dem Markt. Es bietet alles was das Herz begehrt und hat ebenfalls genügend Spielraum
in Sachen Übertaktung.

Im Falle der Festplatten sind diesmal gleich 2 Exemplare verbaut. Diese werden im Raid0 betrieben, was die Lese und Schreibgeschwindigkeit deutlich
erhöht. Dazu gesellt sich eine SSD deren extrem geringe Zugriffszeiten und hohen Lese- sowie Schreibraten ein Betriebssystem und auf ihr gespeicherte
Programme in einer Art und Weise beschleunigt wie es kein anderes Hardwareteil vermag.

Zum Gehäuse muss man nicht viele Worte verlieren. Es ist vollkommen aus Aluminium gebaut, gut verarbeitet und bietet reichlich Platz für meine Hardware.
Vor allem ist es eine Frage des Geschmacks, wer will kann hier natürlich variieren. Gehäuse gibt es viele auf dem Markt.

Das Seasonic Netzteil ist das erste Netzteil gewesen, dass die 80+ Gold Klassifizierung erreicht hat. Es ist immer noch das effizienteste auf dem Markt
und besitzt vollmodulares Kabelmanagement. Dazu ist es sehr leise.

Zwei der Lüfter werden auf dem Prolimatech Mega Shadow eingesetzt, die anderen 3 ersetzen die von Lian Li mitgelieferten Gehäuselüfter. Auf erträgliche
Umdrehungszahlen werden diese von einer Scythe Kaze Master Lüftersteuerung heruntergeregelt.



Wer auf SSD, Raidverbund, ein enorm hochwertiges Gehäuse und sehr geringe Geräuschentwicklung verzichten kann, kann eine Menge sparen. Statt eines
Seasonic Netzteils würde es auch ein beQuiet Straight Power der selben Leistungsklasse tun. Auch ein etwas billigeres Board ist ohne weiteres 
eine Alternative. Endpreis wären dann je nach Tagespreisen und Händlern *um die 1000-1200&#8364;*. Für genauere Informationen fragt einfach im Thread
oder einem Extrathema nach.


----------



## Kyragan (4. Juni 2010)

Nachtrag:

Da mir in den letzten Wochen immer wieder Berichte von defekten beQuiet! Netzteilen untergekommen sind möchte ich in den Preisbereichen wo es vermeidbar ist ein Netzteil dieser Marke zu nutzen ein anderes verwenden. Das ist hiermit geschehen. Besitzer dieser Netzteile müssen keine Angst haben, dass die Dinger sofort abrauchen. Ich möchte nur für alle maximale Ausfallsicherheit gewährleisten, die derzeit meiner Meinung nach bei beQuiet! aktuell nicht gegeben ist.
Desweiteren hielten bei AMD-Systemen, wo es das Budget zuließ, die neuen 800er Chipsätze einzug auf den Mainboards.
Teilweise haben effizientere RAMs Einzug gehalten, wer übertakten will sollte sich am besten nochmal melden. Da gibt es durchaus potentere Kits.


----------



## Palimbula (10. Juni 2010)

Ich würde gerne an dieser Stelle folgende Ergänzung zur Lieferfähigkeit der MSI 5770 Hawk anbringen:

Drei große deutsche IT-Distributoren rechnen erst mit einer Lieferfähigkeit der HAWK, Stand 10.06.2010, von Mitte bzw. Ende Juni 2010. Da aber die Termine schon mehrere Male nach hinten verschoben wurden, tendiere ich zu Mitte Juli 2010. Dies nur zur Info an diejenigen, die den Kauf der MSI 5770 HAWK in Erwägung ziehen. Es kann natürlich sein, dass es "da draussen" (noch) Händler gibt, die die Karte (noch) auf Lager haben. In diesem Fall sollte man umgehend zuschlagen.


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (12. Juni 2010)

Wegen dem Händler.. du willst ja keinen nennen , da du "keine Werbung machen willst".

Ich für meinen Teil jedoch habe keine Ahnung, welche Online-Händler es so gibt , da ich kaum etwas online bestelle.. somit wäre es nett, wenn irgendwer hier einen oder ein paar Gute Onlinehändler nennen könnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palimbula (12. Juni 2010)

Benutze die Produktsuche bei geizhals.at, wechsle auf Deutschland und dir werden diverse Online-Händler, bzw. Filialisten mit Online-Shop, angezeigt. Ebenfalls wird auch gleich noch eine Bewertung des Händlers angezeigt.

/Edit:
Bei der MSI 5770 HAWK erhältst du zum Beispiel folgendes Suchergebnis --> *klick mich*


----------



## Kyragan (12. Juni 2010)

Die Seite geizhals.at ist im übrigen mit der Bemerkung "Preissuchmaschine" im Text genannt. Ich traue eigentlich jedem der des Lesens mächtig ist zu, dann 1 und 1 zusammen zu zählen . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonste: Danke Palimbula für die Erklärung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. Juni 2010)

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a534361.html
*Sabber...*


----------



## Kyragan (14. Juni 2010)

Für den Preis krieg ich ne HD5870 Vapor-X oder ne HD5870 Matrix die übertaktet ist, ne fantastische Kühlung hat UND 2GB RAM. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (16. Juni 2010)

> Nachtrag:
> 
> Da mir in den letzten Wochen immer wieder Berichte von defekten beQuiet! Netzteilen untergekommen sind möchte ich in den Preisbereichen wo es vermeidbar ist ein Netzteil dieser Marke zu nutzen ein anderes verwenden. Das ist hiermit geschehen. Besitzer dieser Netzteile müssen keine Angst haben, dass die Dinger sofort abrauchen. Ich möchte nur für alle maximale Ausfallsicherheit gewährleisten, die derzeit meiner Meinung nach bei beQuiet! aktuell nicht gegeben ist.
> Desweiteren hielten bei AMD-Systemen, wo es das Budget zuließ, die neuen 800er Chipsätze einzug auf den Mainboards.
> Teilweise haben effizientere RAMs Einzug gehalten, wer übertakten will sollte sich am besten nochmal melden. Da gibt es durchaus potentere Kits.



Kannst du dazu noch ein paar Infos geben? Wo hast du das gelesen und was betreffend? Einfach paar mehr Fakten wären schön, da ich auch ein beQuiet Netzteil am laufen habe...


----------



## Kyragan (16. Juni 2010)

Ich hab in letzter Zeit im Hardwareluxx Netzteil Forum immer wieder von kaputten beQuiet! Netzteilen gelesen. Dann schrieb einer, der wohl in nem Hardwareshop/versand whatever angestellt ist was von RMA-Raten von 10-20%, wobei bei den anderen Herstellern quasi nichts zurückkam. Das war für mich als reine Vorsichtsmaßnahme erstmal genug, um von der Empfehlung abzuweichen. Ob das nun alles Auswüchse von zwischenzeitlichen Fertigungsproblemen waren oder, ob da ein generelles Problem vorliegt weil bei beQuiet! gespart wurde oder die Konstruktion Fehler aufweist kann ich dir nicht sagen.

Ich möchte nur maximale Sicherheit gewähren, nicht mehr. Wenn das ähnlich wie bei den Samsung F3 HDDs verläuft und nur Einzelfälle waren kann ich die PSUs durchaus wieder in die Listen aufnehmen.

Wie gesagt: Keine Panik, wenn bei euch eins läuft. Das heißt nicht, dass es in den nächsten Wochen abraucht.


----------



## Hosaka (20. Juni 2010)

Wollte nur einfach mal Danke sagen, schau regelmäßig in dem Thread vorbei um mich nen bischen auf den aktuellen Stand zu bringen und mir Anregungen zu holen wenn ich meinen PC mal (endlich) wieder aufrüsten kann. Also weiter so und

DANKE

Hosaka


----------



## Distrupter (22. Juni 2010)

ich werde mir wohl die budget variante zulegen, allerdings würde ich beim ram gerne etwas einsparen, da ich mich an spielereien wie übertakten eh nicht ranwage und auch nicht benötige. jedoch habe ich generell mal keinen plan von sowas und wollte bevor ich irgendwas mache nochmal nachfragen ;D als günstige alternativen habe ich http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p620542_2x2048MB-G-Skill-NT-DDR3-1333-CL9-Kit.html und http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p618922_2x2048MB-Mushkin-Essentials-DDR3-1333-CL9-Kit.html gefunden, frage mich nun aber ob die auch was taugen, bzw ob sie überhaupt mit dem GA-770TA-UD3 kompatibel sind =S (wäre cool wenn ihr mir noch andere empfehlen könntet wenn ich total im dunklen tappe xD) danke schonmal im vorraus )


----------



## muehe (22. Juni 2010)

viel günstiger wirst Ram momentan nicht bekommen ausser evtl. bei anderen Händlern für ca. 84 Euro aber wenn du dann nur dort den Ram bestellst lohnt es auch nicht zwecks Porto

müsste morgen nochmal genauer schauen


----------



## Apo1337 (23. Juni 2010)

Was meinst du denn zur günstigsten Variante?

Kann man damit aktuelle Spiele & WoW flüssig, auf mind. normalen Einstellungen & mit angenehm hohen Frameraten spielen?

MfG

Edit: 

Kannst du einen anderen Ram und einen anderen vglb. CPU empfehlen?
Wäre bereit die Budget Variante morgen umzusetzen, nur gibt es bei uns den CPU & den Ram nicht (bzw. ich find ihn nicht)
http://www.e-bug.de/shop/


----------



## Palimbula (24. Juni 2010)

Die üblichen Verdächtigen im Bereich "Leistungsfresser" bei WoW sind Schatten, Sichtweite und Anti-Aliasing bzw. Anisotrope Filterung. Wenn man es mit diesen drei Einstellungen nicht übertreibt und auch die Treibereinstellungen moderat belässt, kann man getrost den Budget-PC für WoW nutzen.


----------



## Rubinweapon (25. Juni 2010)

hab mir mal den budget pc zusammengesucht...

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]
*1) Preis: 384,72*
1 x Club 3D Radeon HD 5670, 1024MB GDDR5, VGA, DVI, HDMI, PCIe 2.1 (CGAX-56724I)bei DeinPc.net96,041 x be quiet Pure Power 430W ATX 2.3 (L7-430W/BN105)bei DeinPc.net45,681 x Xigmatek Asgard (CPC-T45UB-U01)bei DeinPc.net30,541 x AMD Phenom II X2 550, 2x 3.10GHz, boxed (HDX550WFGMBOX)bei DeinPc.net83,811 x Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ)bei DeinPc.net40,661 x Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3, 770 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)bei DeinPc.net87,99


[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]allerdings fehlt da der ram in der auflistung weil das geizhals nicht findet..auf dem selben shop hab ich noch das hier gefunden[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]http://hardware.deinpc.net/product_info.php/info/p5049_DDR3-4GB-PC1333-CL7---KIT--2x2GB--G-Skill-4GBRH.html[/font]

ist der gleichwertig?weil mit allem zusammen wärens ca 490 euro..ohne versand.


----------



## muehe (25. Juni 2010)

warum bei DeinPc.net ? bei Mindfactory und dessen Ablegern solltest doch auch alles bekommen und der Shop ist bekannt

CPU die Black Edition http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a429793.html , Board würde ich gleich nen 870er nehmen http://geizhals.at/d...nd/a532267.html , http://geizhals.at/d...nd/a527259.html , Netzteil lieber http://geizhals.at/d...nd/a436074.html , Grafikkarte würde ich gucken das du ne 5750 oder 5770 512MB ins Budget bekommst , Ram reicht auch günstiger Value von z.b. Crucial , Kingston etc.


----------



## Rubinweapon (25. Juni 2010)

ok danke für die info..bin nich mehr so bewandert mit online shops..das letzte mal als ich was bestellte war alternate noch mit das günstigste


----------



## Deto0815 (29. Juni 2010)

Hi zusammen, ich will mir bald einen neuen PC zulegen und hab dafür ca. 1000eur zur verfügung.

Allerdings überlege ich noch ob ich mir nicht einen Mac Mini oder iMac, statt eines "Gamer" PC´s kaufe.

Spielen tu ich sowieso nur Wow und ansonsten Chatte ich nur und surfe im Inet.

Könnt ihr mir einige Tips geben bezüglich des neuen Mac Mini oder soll ich mir doch den "Gamer" Pc kaufen?

Kann mich so garnicht entscheiden^^


----------



## RDE (4. Juli 2010)

hi leute.

erst mal einen grossen dank an kyragan fuer diese tolle auflistung die mir dabei geholfen hat wieder einen gewissen ueberblick ueber den markt zu bekommen. (neuer rechner steht an xD )

weiters habe ich eine frage wegen der netzteilempfehlungen. aufgelistet wurden netzteile von 400 bis 650 watt wobei die 650 watt erst bei der letzten zusammenstellung zur geltung kamen. ich habe bei meinem aktuellen rechner damals ein 400 watt netzteil eingebaut welches immer probleme bereitet hat und schlussendlich abgeraucht ist. probleme im sinne von: alle komponente haben nicht genuegend saft erhalten und der ganze rechner ist eingefroren. nichts ging mehr. stillstand. also ersatz in form eines 550 watt netzteiles geholt. lief problemlos bis auch der probleme gemacht hat. bei spielen (warhammer, aion) hat der ganze rechner den geist aufgegeben. erst als ich ein komponente (bei mir wars das dvd laufwerk) abgeklemmt habe hatte ich nie wieder probleme. (ausser dass ich in zukunft alles downloaden musste und nicht ueber cd installieren konnte -_- ) das selbe problem hatte uebrigens jemand anderes in einem anderen forum auch der dann das selbe gemacht hat wie ich.

daher möcht ich gern wissen ob die netzteile nicht etwas zu klein dimensioniert sind oder ob aktuelle komponente weniger strom verbrauchen als mein nun recht altes system.

mein aktuelles setup ist (alt)

amd x2 64
4gb ddr2
geforce 9600gt
motherboard weiss ich nicht mehr ^^
irgendeine 250gb sata festplatte
550 watt netzteil
win xp 64 (davor vista, da auch selbe probleme und damals bei der w7 beta auch)


----------



## Kyragan (4. Juli 2010)

Ich habe mich in Sachen Stromverbrauch an aktuellen Tests diverser Seiten orientiert, um den Gesamtverbrauch des Systems beziffern zu können. Die Netzteile sind alle so ausgelegt, dass sie bei normaler (Spiele)last das Netzteil so auslasten dass dessen Effizienz im besten Bereich liegt. Das ist bei etwa 50% der Fall. Auch Spitzenbelastungen schaffen die PSUs alle ohne weiteres.
Es sollte hier zu absolut keinen Problemen in Sachen Stromversorgung kommen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (5. Juli 2010)

RDE schrieb:


> hi leute.
> 
> erst mal einen grossen dank an kyragan fuer diese tolle auflistung die mir dabei geholfen hat wieder einen gewissen ueberblick ueber den markt zu bekommen. (neuer rechner steht an xD )
> 
> ...



Man darf nicht immer nur auf die Leistung schauen. Ein LC-Power Netzteil böllert sich auch bei geringer Belastung weg, während eines von Cougar effizient und völlig zureichend power gibt (nur bsps.)


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Juli 2010)

Hmm, bei welchem Händler kommt man für die Teile des Performance-PC's auf ca. 950 Euro? Bei Alternate lande ich bei knapp 1100, wenn man Versand noch dazurechnet.


----------



## Kyragan (14. Juli 2010)

Alternate ist eh deutlich teurer als andere. Versuchs mal bei mindfactory. Einiges mehr wirds wohl dennoch sein, der Euro ist Schuld. avitos ist laut geizhals auch oft sehr billig, inwieweit der Shop zuverlässig ist: keine Ahnung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Alternate ist eh deutlich teurer als andere. Versuchs mal bei mindfactory. Einiges mehr wirds wohl dennoch sein, der Euro ist Schuld. avitos ist laut geizhals auch oft sehr billig, inwieweit der Shop zuverlässig ist: keine Ahnung.



Okey danke. 

Bei Mindfactory sind es tatsächlich nur 962 Euro, also pi mal Daumen 975 inkl. Versand.


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Juli 2010)

Sorry für Doppelpost, aber sonst bemerkt man meine Frage nicht und einen neuen Thread will ich nicht aufmachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab noch nie einen PC komplett selbst zusammengebaut, vom Sachverstand her dürfte es kein Problem sein, aber sind denn bei den Teilen genug Schrauben dabei oder muss ich die selbst kaufen?


----------



## Kyragan (14. Juli 2010)

Schrauben, Kabel und Co. liegen alle ausreichend dabei. Schrauben sind eigentlich immer zu viele.


----------



## cellesfb (16. Juli 2010)

da ich grad auf der Suche nach einer neuen Festplatte bin wollte ich mal fragen, ob eine Samsung Spinpoint F3 mit 1Tb auch empfehlenswert ist oder wie es beim Highend System besser wäre 2 mal eine 500 Gb im raid Verbund einzubauen ?


----------



## Kyragan (17. Juli 2010)

Die 1 TB ist absolut in Ordnung.


----------



## Technik-Noob (19. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Der 600€-PC:
> 
> CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 945
> Kühlung: boxed
> ...




wo finde ich den für 600???
bin total überfordert mit dem ganzen zeug hier
kann mir jemand per PN nen shop sagen wo ich den für 600 krieg? da kriegt es keiner mit dann si es auch keine werbung ...


----------



## painschkes (19. Juli 2010)

_Nimm den Fullquote raus..dann bekommst du auch Hilfe.._


----------



## Blut und Donner (19. Juli 2010)

Technik-Noob schrieb:


> wo finde ich den für 600???
> bin total überfordert mit dem ganzen zeug hier
> kann mir jemand per PN nen shop sagen wo ich den für 600 krieg? da kriegt es keiner mit dann si es auch keine werbung ...


mindfactory
mach aber den scheiß Quote raus.


----------



## Technik-Noob (19. Juli 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> mindfactory
> mach aber den scheiß Quote raus.




kannst du mir nen link von dem pc schicken? mindfactory is riesig ich hab da keinen überblick^^
sry für die fette quote ^^


----------



## Nebola (19. Juli 2010)

Technik-Noob schrieb:


> wo finde ich den für 600???
> bin total überfordert mit dem ganzen zeug hier
> kann mir jemand per PN nen shop sagen wo ich den für 600 krieg? da kriegt es keiner mit dann si es auch keine werbung ...



Also...

Du gehst auf z.B. www.hardwareversand.de, und in der Suchleiste gibst du die Namen der Komponenten ein, z.B. "[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]AMD Phenom II X4 945", dann wenn der gefunden wurde, klickst du einfach auf "in den Warenkorb"[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Das machst du mit allen Teilen, zuletzt noch in der linken "Navi"-Leiste unter Service "Zusammenbau" mit in den Korb legen und bestellen, dann kommt alles Voll fertig zu dir nach Hause, wenn du ein Betriebssystem hast ist gut, wenn nicht noch "Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit" mit kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## Blut und Donner (19. Juli 2010)

Bei Mindfactory kannst du dir lediglich die Einzelteile bestellen und zuhause zusammenpuzzlen. Da ich aber merke, dass du keine Ahnung hast, werde ic hdir in deinem Thread was bei Hardwareversand was die dort zusammenbauen zusammenstellen. Eins ist klar für 600Euro darfst du keine Wunder erwarten, in WoW wirst du auf Ultra kommen aber in aktuellen Spielen eher nicht. Außerdem solltest du bei dem Budget auch schon nen Betriebssystem haben.


----------



## Technik-Noob (19. Juli 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Bei Mindfactory kannst du dir lediglich die Einzelteile bestellen und zuhause zusammenpuzzlen. Da ich aber merke, dass du keine Ahnung hast, werde ic hdir in deinem Thread was bei Hardwareversand was die dort zusammenbauen zusammenstellen. Eins ist klar für 600Euro darfst du keine Wunder erwarten, in WoW wirst du auf Ultra kommen aber in aktuellen Spielen eher nicht. Außerdem solltest du bei dem Budget auch schon nen Betriebssystem haben.




nein mein budget ist doch 700eur + betriebssystem ^^
am besten win7 premium 64bit 

mir reicht es wenn es mittel ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## San1 (26. Juli 2010)

Hab da mal eine Frage würde der Pc so funktionieren und habe ich die richtigen Teile genommen ?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (26. Juli 2010)

CPU würde ich für den geringen Aufpreis gleich nen X6 1055T nehmen und Netzteil lieber 500-550W

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=31372&agid=240

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=23718&agid=240


----------



## Blut und Donner (26. Juli 2010)

San1 schrieb:


> Hab da mal eine Frage würde der Pc so funktionieren und habe ich die richtigen Teile genommen ?
> 
> Danke schonmal im Vorraus
> 
> ...



Da empfehle ich dann doch ein größeres Netzteil. Ist es außerdem gewollt das das BS englisch ist?
Netzteil: z.B. http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=27134&agid=240


----------



## x123 (27. Juli 2010)

Ahoi,

ich habe in 3 Wochen Geburtstag + dann genug Geld mir 'nen neun PC zu kaufen, hatte mir schon einiges zu dem PC überlegt und nun mal in diesen Thread reingeguckt, der PC soll von der Hardware her ziemlich genau dem 600€ PC entsprechen. Nun ist meine Frage: Wie lange wird so ein PC ca. aktuell sein, d.h. ab wann werden die ersten Spiele kommen, die den PC überfordern und schon auf niedrigen Grafikeinstellungen bei ner relativ kleinen Auflösung ruckeln? Mein aktueller PC wurde damals ~ 06/2008 zusammengebaut, war auch ein 600€ PC. Problem war, dass ich auch damals schon kaum aktuelle Spiele spielen konnte, der Gipfel war Assassins Creed (rausgekommen schon April 08), was schon bei niedrigsten Einstellungen nur mit 10-20 (Tendenz eher 10) fps gelaufen ist :/. Allerdings lief das Spiel komplett flüssig auf höchsten Details auf dem PC meines Bruders; der PC ist nur 4 Monate jünger als meiner (zusammengebaut 10/08); auch ein 600 Euro PC (auf dem auch noch aktuelle Spiele gut spielbar sind). Seitdem bin ich ziemlich angepisst von PCs und deren Leistungssteigerung + Preisverfall, weswegen ich jetzt auf nummer sicher gehen will, dass ich nicht wieder einen PC kaufe wo ich ein vier Monate später gefühlte 60% mehr Leistung für den gleichen Preis bekomme.


----------



## Blut und Donner (27. Juli 2010)

Post mal deinen Pc. Hab meinen seit Feb 2008 und bin mit der Leistung eigentlich noch heute zufrieden. Er hat halt damals 800 Euro gekostet, war aber schon ziemlich überteuert, also man hätte ihn auch für 700 gekriegt, jetzt im nachhinein.


----------



## Kyragan (27. Juli 2010)

Riecht nach OEM-PC mit GT220/210. :S


----------



## Antizigo (29. Juli 2010)

Hallo liebe Technik Freunde,

Ich habe vor mir den 600er zu zulegen, bin aber nicht sicher ob ich alles richtig herausgesucht hab und ob die Zusammenstellung so noch ok ist.
Bitte werft mal einen Blick drauf! Was ist verbesserungsbedürftig?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke!

MfG
Antizigo


----------



## Kyragan (29. Juli 2010)

Die Ripjaws machen ab und an Probleme mit AMD-Chipsätzen bzw. deren IMCs in den CPUs. Nimm stattdessen Crucical Ballistix o.Ä. 
Die G.Skill ECOs gibts leider nicht bei hardwareversand.


----------



## Antizigo (29. Juli 2010)

Ist dieser hier vergleichbar: "4GB Kit OCZ DDR3 PC3-10666 Platinum Low-Voltage CL7"?

Mit dem Mainboard kompatibel?

Danke!


----------



## mmeCeliné (3. August 2010)

Vielleicht währe auch mal anzumerken, dass man die BE vom AMD 550, kaum noch bekommt, desweiteren solltest du auch noch erwähnen das man noch ein Betriebssystem braucht, so werden aus den 600 Euronen ganz schnell 680 : /


----------



## Erz1 (3. August 2010)

Jetzt kommt ja eh bald ne neue Zusammenstellung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (3. August 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt ja eh bald ne neue Zusammenstellung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nymph (4. August 2010)

kurze frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





gibts für august/september usw ne neue auflistung? (nur interesse weil nur juni/juli da steht^^)

2. für mich als technik legastheniker: was bedeutet kühlung: boxed? UND: is das dann gut oder schlechter? xD


----------



## mmeCeliné (4. August 2010)

Nymph schrieb:


> kurze frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es gibt Prozessoren Boxed und nicht boxed, bei der Boxed Version hast du einen Lüfter dabei, der soweit ganz okay ist. Boxed heißt halt, dass du diesen Lüfter verwendest und nicht geld in einen besonderen investieren mussr.t

Desweiteren, vermute ich das es für August und september eine neue Liste geben wird (:


----------



## Nymph (4. August 2010)

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das mit dem boxed dacht ich mir iwie wegen dem namen, aber bevor ich dann vergessen würde ne kühlung zu kaufen, weil meine vermutung doch nicht stimmt, frag ich lieber mal^^.


----------



## Kyragan (4. August 2010)

Neue/überarbeitete Zusammenstellung folgt bald.


----------



## Nymph (4. August 2010)

sehr schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *vorfreude* vllt kann ich dann ja den ganzen plan wieder übern haufen werfen xD


----------

